# Wallykazam?



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

A new show Wallykazam is supposed to be starting on 2/3 at noon Central on NickJr. My guide data still isn't showing it. Does anyone else see this show?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

No, do you have it spelled right?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, I found its page. You may be able to watch the first episode now. Put a channel line up request in.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Not here either. I even checked an alternate guide (TvGuide) and it's not there either. Looks like we may just have to wait for Nickelodeon to update this in their guide info provided to companies like Tribune Media Services.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Interesting since there is a page for it on the internet complete with video clips and other details.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

tatergator1 said:


> I even checked an alternate guide (TvGuide) and it's not there either.


This show "Wallykazam!" is visible in the online TVGuide, start time is 1pm (at least in my Pacific zone) on the regular NICK channel.

(being a newbie here, I cannot post the direct links) 
tvguide.com /Listings/
Also on Monday's guide for Monday at the Futon Critic (my favorite simple resource)
thefutoncritic.com /listings/2014/02/03/


----------

